# Old Warriors



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

My old patrol/narc dog has started going south on me the last few days:-( He turned 13 August 1. I have had him 3 years. A small agency in Texas contacted me 3years ago. This Dutchie had served them well with many tracks ending in arrests and an evidence room full of dope. The agency was doing away with their unit and if I would not take the dog,he would be put to sleep. He was already at the vet.....
I did not care what the dog looked like I was not going to allow this old warrior to end his career like that so I picked him up. He was OFA excellent at 25 months. He was still rocking so I put him to work. Up until a few months ago, he was still finding dope and searching ships with myself and Customs at my port. However, years had taken a toll and climbing the gangway was getting hard on him. His eyesight was not so great and he would run into things searching. The heart was still willing,but the body was worn out. I retired him a few months ago. The last couple of weeks he has been losing weight. Still eating and drinking, but the last two days, he is picking at his food. Not like him. Kind of slow to get up and not barking anymore. So,I feel his time is limited. I work evenings today so if he acts as if he wants to go to work with me, I am taking him if I have to carry him. I will set up a little find for him so he can work again. One more ride,one more job,one more reward. With any luck,he will die on duty. A fitting end for a police dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

with any luck. i will hope that for him. what a touching story. bless your heart dear boy. 

thank you for doing a very tough job.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Bless him and bless you too.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Bless you both for your dedication to duty!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Renee, the heart of a Warrior is so strong. Even if he doesn't die on duty, both of you will have that last find, the last time you worked together, the last of many great days (nights) together.

His memorials is that you took him on and he got to do his job and finds for the three years.

Val


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Bless you both. Just being together says it all.....


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

The old boy had fun at work. I set up a little weed for him ,he searched although a little slow,found it and alerted. He got his kong. After we played a bit,I put him in his crate and he fell asleep with his head on his kong. Brought him back home and he is tuckered out


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am glad he had fun at work!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

He did . He was tuckered out. Looking kind of rough today


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ladylaw203 One more ride,one more job,one more reward.


That brought tears to my eyes. Very touching. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you and he. 
Our thoughts are with you both.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

My old Dutchie crossed over to the Rainbow Bridge this afternoon. I am very glad that I took him to work on Thursday for the last ride. 
See you at the Bridge buddy. I will bring the kongs....


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Renee I am glad that you noticed his decline and gave hima nd yourself just one more great day. He will be watching over you.

RIP Warrior Boy

Val


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for honoring this boy in the way that he deserved. Not only did he find his forever home, but he got to continue working - the best of both worlds.

Run free and healthy sweet boy...


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I am terrible at this stuff, I never know what to say but I have been thinking about him since your last post. I came back just to check. I am so happy you both had that last ride together.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

If he is like the K-9s I know, they live to work. You let him do what he loved, one more time.
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Renee, so sorry for your loss. He showed you, he was your partner to the end... He's at the bridge with all the Old Warriors waiting for us.......


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Like novarobin, I couldn't get your story out of my head. I had to come check this thread. I'm so sorry for your loss, but so happy that you took your boy for a last day at work. May you find comfort in your memories of him, until you meet him again.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Renee, I'm glad he got that last "find". 

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Thank all of you. Yes, I should have had someone video the old dear searching the car. He was so happy. Even hopped a little and played with his kong then promptly fell asleep with it under his head. When I started to put him in the car to go home he would not budge until I picked the kong up and gave it to him.








I hate the empty kennel. I am going to move another dog into it tomorrow...


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Trying to type this through my tears.. 
Thank you for being the kind of person that you are.. what a wonderful life you gave this Warrior, right up til the end! RIP Old Timer..







He's young and strong again and will always remember you, ladylaw.


----------

